# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Hauntcon, Off-season haunts, 2017 year in review, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 148

The holidays are here, and even though they may not be our FAVORITE holiday, for some the run a close second. On this episode, Santa’s bag is full of Big Scary Show goodness,
The Roundtable of Terror is all about “off season” haunted events at your favorite attractions, as the (g)hosts sit down with the owners of Fear Fair, The 7th Street Haunt, Brighton Asylum, and Dark Hour, to find out what they offer in the off season, and if Storm will ever get his Arbor Day Haunt.
Badger brings us an interview with Leonard Pickel about the upcoming HauntCon, now paired up with the Halloween and Party Expo, this looks to be an amazing tradeshow/convention, with a lot to offer any haunter. Be sure to stop by the Big Scary Show Booth and record a shout out with MeatHook Jim/Unknown Scare-Actor.
It would not be a show with out our usual segments, as Badger brings us Deadline News, Storm rants about surprise Halloween finds in the clearance bins,The Unknown Scare-Actor does his yearly reading of “Twas the Fright before Christmas”, Vysther is back with a retrospective of 2017 and the Haunt-stremetalist spins not 3 but 4 spooky tunes for you this holiday.

From all of us here at the Big Scary Show, to all of our loyal listeners and sponsors, Thank you for supporting us for nearly 6 years , and we hope you and yours have a great holiday season, not matter how you celebrate, just don’t get caught, because we hid the body, and you are all accomplices, because you listen to …..The Big Scary Show!!

Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne – From All of Us to All of You
King Diamond – No Presents for Christmas
Midnight Syndicate – Little Helpers
– Parade of the Tin Soldiers
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

